# How to program lp light



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anybody have an online set of directions for programming the lp light? I lost my card for it and it's came un programmed somehow.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

nevermind. Just low batteries


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

asa_low12 said:


> Does anybody have an online set of directions for programming the lp light? I lost my card for it and it's came un programmed somehow.


The first thing you want to do is eliminate any confusion and make sure the top and bottom are both off. You can do this by plugging the wire into the top plug and then the bottom plug to be sure their both off, if not, the battery pack won't program, and you'll be saying things about Larry you shouldn't have!
To program Top Output for seconds, hold down Bottom Arrow button, then press and release Top On/Off button. The LOW BATTERY light will blink--> one blink-10 secs, 2 blinks-12 secs, etc. (Second mode times are: 
10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 30, 40, 50, or 60 seconds.) Release button when desired time is reached.
To program either the top or bottom for minutes, depress Top Arrow button, then press and release Top or Bottom On/Off button. The LOW BATTERY light will blink-->1 blink-2 minutes, 2 blinks-4 minutes, etc. (Minute mode times are:2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 20, 30 40, and 50 minutes.) Once again, release the button when desired time is reached.
The Top Output can only be programmed for Seconds or Minutes.
The Bottom Output can only be programmed for Minutes and LOW Voltage.
To set the Bottom Output button to LOW Voltage Mode: Hold down the Bottom Arrow button and press and release the bottom On/Off button. The LOW BATTERY light will blink quickly twice, signifying the change to low voltage. To restore the button to Normal Voltage Mode: repeat this sequence. Returning to Normal Voltage Mode is signified by 3 quick blinks. The Bottom Output retains the last programmed Auto-Off minute setting. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you. I couldn't find this is a search so maybe somebody else will need it one day.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> Thank you. I couldn't find this is a search so maybe somebody else will need it one day.


Thank you, I am that person that needed it one day. Pulling my hair out and found out the bottom power was on. Thank you for the help!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

tagging this to review later when I set mine up


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3-D Quest said:


> The first thing you want to do is eliminate any confusion and make sure the top and bottom are both off. You can do this by plugging the wire into the top plug and then the bottom plug to be sure their both off, if not, the battery pack won't program, and you'll be saying things about Larry you shouldn't have!
> To program Top Output for seconds, hold down Bottom Arrow button, then press and release Top On/Off button. The LOW BATTERY light will blink--> one blink-10 secs, 2 blinks-12 secs, etc. (Second mode times are:
> 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 30, 40, 50, or 60 seconds.) Release button when desired time is reached.
> To program either the top or bottom for minutes, depress Top Arrow button, then press and release Top or Bottom On/Off button. The LOW BATTERY light will blink-->1 blink-2 minutes, 2 blinks-4 minutes, etc. (Minute mode times are:2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 20, 30 40, and 50 minutes.) Once again, release the button when desired time is reached.
> ...


Can one set the top output for like 1 minute and 30 seconds. (3D) Set the bottom output for 5 minutes for indoor. Then just swap the out puts for each venue.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Robert Sowell said:


> Thank you, I am that person that needed it one day. Pulling my hair out and found out the bottom power was on. Thank you for the help!


:thumbs_up


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Daniel-->
The longest the top output can be programmed for is 1 minute, that of course, would be 30 seconds less than your desiring.
The bottom out put is set on even times, 4 or 6 minutes would be the closest you could get to your desired time.
But; Absolutely you can alternate venues between the top and bottom outputs. The nice thing about the bottom output is it can be programmed to low voltage, which goes a long way to saving the batteries life.
Wayne<--


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

great info, also marking for reference


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I could never remember, so I keep a picture on my phone...lol


----------

